# Who's takeing on Ultra Cat Boat Mold



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

I've got some questions ....


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

I have been told that a gentleman in SPI owns 50% of the mold so unless he gets bought out I doubt anyone else will be making it unless that mess has been cleared up.


----------



## jeffsfishin (Jan 27, 2008)

*Ultra Cats*

What mess, guy's on 2cool that had the Ultracat boats gave them rave reviews, Whats up?


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

I have a buddy that just bought a new 23' Ultra Cat, awesome rig... he loves it!


----------



## gspmike (Sep 14, 2005)

I have and Ultra Cat and the mold suc!!!!!


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

I had a 20'er and loved it. Not once did I ever get stuck in it although I dreaded the day that I would because it was one heavy SOB. I had absolutely not problems with the hull. Hole shot was great, fairly smooth and dry considering its a flats boat. Not as smooth as todays cats but it did its job well. I had an '08 and I know some of the earlier models had some issues


----------



## Croaker slinger (Feb 10, 2011)

The ultracat reminds me of a boat I used to have called a scat208 which was built by a company based in port Isabel called south central air transport the 208 stood for 20 ft 8 inches , I owned the plug boat and bought it of of the boat show floor, display at San Antonio on 1988 , it was a good boat , sold it 5 years ago to my brother in law and he still uses it !


----------



## Ohcat (Apr 27, 2011)

fishin shallow said:


> I had a 20'er and loved it. Not once did I ever get stuck in it although I dreaded the day that I would because it was one heavy SOB. I had absolutely not problems with the hull. Hole shot was great, fairly smooth and dry considering its a flats boat. Not as smooth as todays cats but it did its job well. I had an '08 and I know some of the earlier models had some issues


Hey there, fishin shallow....you don't have ur ultra cat anymore?


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

All I know is I'm looking for Joel. I have a 5 yr warranty with this boat, and paid a pretty penny. Totally unsatisfied with my contact with him! To those Ultra Cat owners; watch out, and hope nothing is wrong with your boat yet, because if there is a problem you will have hell such as I am. If I have to stuff this boat in my barn for the next 20 yrs I will, but it will be fixed


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

Croaker slinger said:


> The ultracat reminds me of a boat I used to have called a scat208 which was built by a company based in port Isabel called south central air transport the 208 stood for 20 ft 8 inches , I owned the plug boat and bought it of of the boat show floor, display at San Antonio on 1988 , it was a good boat , sold it 5 years ago to my brother in law and he still uses it !


You bought that boat at 16 y.o.?


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Rumor on here is Majek bought the molds. I have no idea if that is true but if so, they will likely be able to help you.

AND - Majek building the UltraCat boats could be an awesome shallow water set up.


----------



## jackfish (May 21, 2004)

Capt. Hollis, contact Capt. Lanny Phillips at www.Tigernetfishguideservice.com. He can fill you in on where Joel is at and the problems he had with warrenty work. It's a long story and didn't have a happy ending.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Ohcat said:


> Hey there, fishin shallow....you don't have ur ultra cat anymore?


Nope


----------



## idlethru (Oct 11, 2007)

fishnfool said:


> Rumor on here is Majek bought the molds. I have no idea if that is true but if so, they will likely be able to help you.
> 
> AND - Majek building the UltraCat boats could be an awesome shallow water set up.


This is true....Majek now owns the molds for UltraCat boats. We bumped into Mr. Johnny Majek at Academy last Thursday while getting some gear for IFA pre fishing.

He said that it will be about year to year and a half before Majek begins to work on that project. They first need to build the new building. Nothing new in the works besides that. "very busy, building lots of boats".


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

idlethru said:


> This is true....Majek now owns the molds for UltraCat boats. We bumped into Mr. Johnny Majek at Academy last Thursday while getting some gear for IFA pre fishing.
> 
> He said that it will be about year to year and a half before Majek begins to work on that project. They first need to build the new building. Nothing new in the works besides that. "very busy, building lots of boats".


Dang, and I told myself that I would never buy a new boat again:headknock Might have to reconsider now.


----------



## Croaker slinger (Feb 10, 2011)

ANYBDYHERE said:


> You bought that boat at 16 y.o.?


Yeah I did , I also bought a new chevy four wheel drive pickup the same month , It sucks to be poor!


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

I thought Joel was in Louisiana building VIPs?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

so what exactly is wrong your UC boat, capt?


----------



## Jim Martin (Jun 3, 2009)

shallowgal said:


> I thought Joel was in Louisiana building VIPs?


I am pretty sure he still is. He's listed as CEO with an email address on the website.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

http://www.caddoboats.com/contact.html


----------



## rvd (Mar 30, 2006)

Croaker slinger said:


> Yeah I did , I also bought a new chevy four wheel drive pickup the same month , It sucks to be poor!


I thought you spent Mama's money and floated the frio with t miller when you were 16?


----------



## Croaker slinger (Feb 10, 2011)

rvd said:


> I thought you spent Mama's money and floated the frio with t miller when you were 16?


I did that and a lot more!


----------



## rvd (Mar 30, 2006)

Croaker slinger said:


> I did that and a lot more!


Get that hillbilly back to the coast and we'll go find some POC trouts again.


----------



## Croaker slinger (Feb 10, 2011)

rvd said:


> Get that hillbilly back to the coast and we'll go find some POC trouts again.


I'm ready when you are , If you can get him to quite picking his nose and leave Memphis!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> so what exactly is wrong your UC boat, capt?


 ???


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> ???


let me try and geuss this one out, the console blew off ??hwell:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

dang, that'd hurt.. on the water or on the highway?


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

IJ, yes it would ,either way, and i hope it didnt happen! i was just speculating, cause last year i noticed it was bad loose and thats all i could come up with , with no facts at all i prolly shouldnt have made that geuss, you didnt tell anyone did ya? hopefully we can put this rumor to rest soon


----------



## elm_tx (May 3, 2010)

*quick question*

Are y'all talking about transport boats?

http://www.transportboats.com/

I have been looking at one of their boats but need to make space for it prior to getting it.

Did they belly up or is this some other company u r talking about?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Tslick (Aug 13, 2007)

elm_tx said:


> Are y'all talking about transport boats?
> 
> http://www.transportboats.com/
> 
> ...


 No. Try to pay attention.


----------

